# تنوية عن البوم هايدي منتصر عمري ليك



## hmsg2000 (17 يوليو 2009)

منقول عن هايد منتصر :

هايدي منتصر : دة غلاف الالبوم الجديد ويا رب ينال اعجابكم ومحتاجة تصلو
علشان الخدمة تستمر وياريت نقول لكل الناس محدش يحمل الالبوم على النت لان
الالبوم بيكلف كتير جدا واحنا نفسنا نستمر فى هذا المستوى بجد ياريت كلكم
تساعدونا على كدة ....صلولنا كتير

​


----------



## oesi no (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: البوم هايدي منتصر عمري ليك*

*من قوانين المنتدى عدم وضع اى شريط على المنتدى قبل مرور 6 شهور على  نزولة المكتبات المسيحية 
اظن دى مدة كافية 
ربنا معاها فى الشريط  بس  هو ليه مكتوب عمرى ليك 4  ؟؟؟ 
مش محتاجين نعرف المعلومات دى كلها عن انتاج الشريط بيتكلف كام 
ياريت تقولنا الشريط بيجيب كام مؤمن للمسيح 
بيرجع كام خاطى من طريقه  الغلط 
لكن الفلوس مش شئ مهم 
جارى تعديل الموضوع 

*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: البوم هايدي منتصر عمري ليك*

أوك يا فنان نوعدك ما نرفعش الشريط
لأن فيه خسارة ناس

وعلي فكره يا جماعه أ حاتم منير بيبذل مجهود لا يوصف في الخدمه دي

ف ياريت ما نضيعش تعب حد سواء هو أو أي فنان غيره​


----------



## oesi no (17 يوليو 2009)

*صدقنى يا ابانوب حتى لو اترفع مش هيتحط عندنا هنا 
فيه قوانين بتطبق على الكل 
ربنا يبارك تعب استاذ حاتم  
*​


----------



## hmsg2000 (19 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا ليكم*​


----------



## عماد جاد (30 يوليو 2009)

الف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لولاد المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

وعلم وجارى التنفيذ ..........​


----------



## hmsg2000 (1 أغسطس 2009)

بجد ومن كل قلبي 
شكرا ليكم وربنا يبارك خدمتكم
وشكرا لتقديركم وتفهمكم


----------



## anosh (3 أغسطس 2009)

*على فكرة ياجماعه حتى 6 شهور مش مده كافيه خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص 
لان الشريط بياخد وقت فى شركات التوزيع لحد مايغطى كل مناطق التوزيع مش فى يوم و ليله 
لو فعلا تعرفوا تكلفة الشرايط و مجهودها ماكنش حد مد ايده على شريط و رفعه كله على منتدى ابدا
بس ربنا يسامح اللى بياخد مجهود و شغل و تعب الناس و يرميه كده من غير اى نتيجه
شغل الانتاج مالهوش دعوه خاااااااااااااالص هو  بيرجع كام نفس للمسيح 
ده حاجه و الشغل حاجه تانيه خالص بس فعلا الانتاج بيقع و يوم وراء يوم ماحدش هاينتج و مش هانلاقى اى شريط جديد فى السوق لان اى شركة بتنتج بتخرج فلوس مش بترجع هايستمر العمل منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
و ربنا يدبر الامور 
و يستخدم كل عمل لمجد اسمه 
*​


----------



## anosh (3 أغسطس 2009)

*مش عارفه ليه يا ابانوب اتكلمت على تعب حاتم منير بس 
مع انه هو ملحن و موزع ترنيمة واحده بس فى الشريط 
و ناس تانيه كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير تعبت فيه من اول المهندس اسامه فاروق منتج الشريط لحد هايدى نفسها 
 بس ده كله شغل و كل واحد بياخد حقه اذا كان موزع او كاتب او ملحن و ده شغلهم مش خدمه 
التعب ده نتكلم عليه فى الخدمه لكن فى الفلوس كل واحد بياخد تعبه و شغله *​


----------



## oesi no (4 أغسطس 2009)

anosh قال:


> *على فكرة ياجماعه حتى 6 شهور مش مده كافيه خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> لان الشريط بياخد وقت فى شركات التوزيع لحد مايغطى كل مناطق التوزيع مش فى يوم و ليله
> لو فعلا تعرفوا تكلفة الشرايط و مجهودها ماكنش حد مد ايده على شريط و رفعه كله على منتدى ابدا
> بس ربنا يسامح اللى بياخد مجهود و شغل و تعب الناس و يرميه كده من غير اى نتيجه
> ...


6 شهور مدة قليله !!!!!
احنا بنزل الشريط بعد ما يتحرق فى كل المواقع ب 6 شهور 
وتقوليلى مدة قليله 
دة انا النهاردة لاقيت موضوع بيقولى فين شريط هايدى ما هو نازل على 30 منتدى 
مش نازل هنا ليه 
يعنى احنا بنتحمل حاجة مش مفترض نتحملها ونقول زينا زى غيرنا 
ولو مش بيكسبو مش هينتجو 
لكن هما مستمرين فى الانتاج 
لكن احنا نظرنا من جهه اننا مسيحيين 
واننا لازم نساعد 
عموما فيه موضوع كدة هبعتلك على الخاص تشوفيلنا فيه حل مع المنتجين دول 
بما ان علاقاتك بيهم كويسه كمرنمه 
​


----------



## روح الرب (4 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام المسيح*

*انا طبعا متفق معاك علي ما تقوله علي ان الشريط ارداته بتقل نتيجه وضعه علي الشبكه
لكن طبعا مع هذا التقدم لا اعتقد انه يوجد شي لا نتناوله عقب نزوله السوق

وبالنسبه للارادات
فاعظم ايردات للمرنم وللمنتج
ان خاطي يتوب
او مومن صعيف يتقوي
او مومن قوي يتعزي​*
*الرب يبارككم
لكم كنز في السماء*


----------



## hmsg2000 (4 أغسطس 2009)

العضو anosh

أبانوب يقصد تعب في الخدمه مش في شريط هايدي
لأني بنشر ترانيم كتيره علي المنتديات  ( 1- من إنتاجي الخاص 2- يكون فات عليها سنه أو أكتر )
وانا بالرغم من إني منتج وليا إنتاج ترانيم اللا إني بنشر نفس الترانيم عشان الناس تاخد بركه وتعزيع
وساعتها يحق ليا إني أقو ( صلو من اجلي )
لكن لما الخدمه تكون غصب عن المنتج وتكون سبب في خساره كبيره
ساعتها مش حتكون خدمه حتكون مصيبه وخطيه  ...

وبرضه إهداء خاص ترنيمة حنونه ومعينه بمناسبة صوم الأم الحنونه
حمل من هنــا حنونه ومعينه

وكل ترانيم رجل الإيمان وترنيمة ياعدرا ياأمي
من هنا لنكات مباشره للترانيم 

وربنا يبارك في كل اللي بيخدم 
وشكرا للمنتدي وأعتقد في الوقت الحالي 6 شهور كويس
ياريت كل المنتديات تعمل كده
علي الاقل يكون في إلتزام
وصدقوني انا مقدر إنكم لغيتم كل اللنكات لألبوم عمري ليك
ربنا يبارك في خدمتكم
تحياتي


----------



## anosh (4 أغسطس 2009)

*استاذ حاتم
 اولا : منور المنتدى 
ثانيا : انا كان قصدى ان فيه فرق بين الخدمه و بين الانتاج المسيحى و ده حاجه و ده حاجه تانيه خااااااااااااالص 
انت فعلا شئ جميل من حضرتك انك ترفع ترانيمك لتعزية الناس 
لكن الناس كلها عموما بتتكلم عن شرايط الترانيم على انها خدمه و مش لازم نكسب منها 
بس لازم يكون فيه دخل علشان يكون فيه استمرار للانتاج 
و صدقنى انا بخلص فى شريطى الاول حاليا من كلماتى و الحانى انا و جوزى 
و فى ظل الظروف الصعبه الايام ديه فى الانتاج و التوزيع و ضرب النت لالبومات انا ندمت انى كلفت الشريط 
بس فى الاول و الاخر كل واحد اكيد بيكون عايز يخرج شغله فى احسن صورة و بيكون عنده رساله عايز وصلها للناس من شغله و من كلماته و الحانه 
وربنا قادر انه يستخدم كل عمل لمجد اسمه القدوس *​


----------



## mrmrhb (18 أغسطس 2009)

المسيح يباركك


----------



## mrmrhb (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليك والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## naderkhalil (18 أغسطس 2009)

فى منتدى مسيحى ( مش هقول اسمه ) نزل الشريط و بعت للادمن قولتله لو سمحت شيل الشريط علشان الناس اصحاب الشريط بتخسر فلوس ... عارفين عامل معاى ايه ؟ بعت قالى انت كده ادخلت فى اسلوب سياسة الموقع و للاسف احنا مضطرين نوقف عضويتك !!!!!!


----------



## hmsg2000 (18 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت لازم تقولي إسم المنتدي
ولو علي الإيميل 

لأني (شركة سيمفوني للإنتاج)
مع أسامه فاروق (شركة ماريافون)  
ومجموعه من المهتمين بإنتاج الترانيم
بنجهز لمؤتمر مع أدمن كل الجروبات 
حنعلن عليه قريب والدعوه عامه

ضروري أعرف مين المنتدي ده
لوسمحت


----------



## naderkhalil (19 أغسطس 2009)

مدام ادمن المنتدى مش موافق انى اديلك اسم الموقع يبقى  خلاص انا مقدرش ازعله لانى بحب فعلا المنتدى جدا و الادمن طبعا ، و اعتبر انى مقولتش حاجه على الاقل علشان ميبقاش نشرنا اسم المنتدى بتاعه . 

بس انا قولت اللى حصل معاى و فعلا استغربت جدا من تصرفه و هو لغاية دلوقتى حاطط الشريط كله بتاع عمرى ليك.


----------



## hmsg2000 (19 أغسطس 2009)

*إحنا بنجهز لمؤتمر كبير 
تحت شعار : كلنا إيد واحده في خدمة المسيح
بين كل شركات إنتاج الميديا المسيحيه وبين كل أدمن المنتديات
ومن منتدي الكنيسه أول إعلان عن المؤتمر بعد كام يوم
بس جاري تحديد المكان والتاريخ وسوف أعلن عنه بالتفصيل
والدعوه عامه لكا أدمن الجروب
كي نبدأ عهد جديد 
إن شاء الله من خلال منتدي الكنيسه حنعلن عن يوم المؤتمر 
والرب يبارك​*


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2009)

hmsg2000 قال:


> *إحنا بنجهز لمؤتمر كبير ​*
> *تحت شعار : كلنا إيد واحده في خدمة المسيح*
> *بين كل شركات إنتاج الميديا المسيحيه وبين كل أدمن المنتديات*
> *ومن منتدي الكنيسه أول إعلان عن المؤتمر بعد كام يوم*
> ...


 

و احنا مستعدين لدعم الفكرة بكل طريقة ممكنة, و مستعدين لتلبية أي طلب بخصوص الترانيم و طريقة تداولها على الأنترنت, إن كانت بعد نص سنة و لا سنة ولا سنتين (او حتى اذا اردتم منع تداول الترانيم بأي صورة من الصور, ايضاً حاضرين لتلبية الطلب). انا شخصياً احب أن اكون متواجد, لكني ساكن خارج مصر. لو حبيتم انا مستعد للإتصال بكم في وقت المؤتمر لتبادل الأراء و النظرات. 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## hmsg2000 (21 أغسطس 2009)

*صدقوني يهمني جدا وجود أدمن منتدى الكنيسه

لأن المنتدي له مواقف كتير جدا طيبه مع المواضيع الغير مرغوبه

وياريييييييييييييييييييييت  يكون الأدمن معانا في المؤتمر

حيكون أول شهر 9 ‘ن شاء الله  ربنا يدبر
جاري تحديد المكان والإتفاق مع الأنبا ............ و ربنا يدبر ويكمل علي خير
وتكون إيد ربنا معانا 
وربنا يبارك ويكون حاضر معانا​*


----------

